# Bee and Snowball pics



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Bee Shrimp w/ Cherry Shrimp:









Snowball Shrimp:


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ouch! Looks like you have some Clado, too!  Nice shrimp!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

John P. said:


> Ouch! Looks like you have some Clado, too!  Nice shrimp!


Yup, it's a good thing those tanks are just full of moss clumps, najas grass and shrimp. No scape whatsoever.


----------

